# I give up..



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

These were sold to my wife as "trophs" - the big green one with spots....



]


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Venustus


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

looks like a venustus to me, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Don't give up!!!
Just kick the @#$%! outta the LFS for takin advantage of your wife!
Or kindly return it to them and explain nicely what a Troph should look like :wink:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

def. a nimbochrommis venustus...

how in the he!! did your LFS sell those as trophs... they have no similarities at all...

if you are actually looking for trophs, then return those like hossier tank said, and take in a picture off the internet and show them what a troph looks like...


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Trophs are usually expensive, at least around here. I am scared to ask what you payed for him.

-Zen


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

My LFS sells something that looks like that fish you have but more white on him for 24.99 for a baby. i got to go see what that one is.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, I feel bad. You could probably contact some ppl in socal from the trading post on this site that could sell you some nice quality trophs.


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

Where in socal did they trick you into buying the venustus as trophs? They look nothing like tropheus. have you gone back to them and complained?


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I figured out what they were soon after I posted...The LFS has them labeled as Nimbochromis Venustus NOT Trohs as my wife tried to tell me...so I have my wife to blame for this one and not the LFS...Nice fish, but not going to do too well in a 55Gal. tank for long with the other fish in there LOL.

Thanks


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: yes that is surely a venustus. Trophs are really expensive in my country, is your venustus a she? I cnt clearly see the pics because im using my cellphone


----------

